# Yellow river crappie?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Gonna give it a go in the morning. Stopped at Avalon B&T and kinda paid way too much for way too little, but I have an assortment of jigs, heads and bodies to try. Taking my cane pole and my gheenoe that doesn't have a depth finder! Anyone hearing of crappie in YR? I'm going to be on the southern end and taking stuff for channels and bream too.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like a plan for a good day on the river. I have seen crappie postings here on the forum that came from the Yellow River. Hope you find a few.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We caught a good spot of em a month or so ago....mixed on jigs and minners! Mostly jigs! You get any of the mini matrix? I got some and tried em....Caught a tiny crappie with one last time out!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

No, nothing I have says matrix on it, guess I shouldn't even bother...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> No, nothing I have says matrix on it, guess I shouldn't even bother...


Hahaha....we used small crappie paddle tail jigs too. Never know unless you go brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I went crappie fishing to escambia river last year for the first time. I went with a guy from the base that fishes the river a lot. We caught quite a few using small tube jigs and minnows. I've never tried yr. good luck


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

They are there for sure in the lakes and sloughs, maybe not in big numbers but there. Just bounce around and try different spots. I love fishing minnows on yellow, especially smaller ones, you can catch crappie, bass, jack and some giant bluegill.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I might see if I can get some minnows to stay alive for a little while. Wonder how much avalon BT wants for them!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that didn't work. Tried the jig in a few deep spots I knew of, sorta felt like fishing in a pool...useless. tried for bream or cats with wigglers and shrimp, managed one little bream. Wind picked up and made it tough to stay anywhere.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you didn't get a big goose egg. Logan and his buddy went to BW last night fer a few hours and didn't catch anything at the lights....:whistling:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We got skunked this morning on BW.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I learned to crappie fish about 3 yrs ago. There are several great ways to learn. One of the best is the "drive by eye cut" this technique involves motoring past someone crappie fishing and appearing to ignore them while you cut your eyes towards them trying to pick up any tips you can. I have perfected this technique and can actually watch you at almost 180 degrees. This works really good if your using a trolling motor but you will need to learn to pretend to be looking at your depth finder or tying on a hook so as not to appear too suspicious. Binoculars are a must for learning to crappie fish. Pay close attention to depth and minnows or jigs.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> I learned to crappie fish about 3 yrs ago. There are several great ways to learn. One of the best is the "drive by eye cut" this technique involves motoring past someone crappie fishing and appearing to ignore them while you cut your eyes towards them trying to pick up any tips you can. I have perfected this technique and can actually watch you at almost 180 degrees. This works really good if your using a trolling motor but you will need to learn to pretend to be looking at your depth finder or tying on a hook so as not to appear too suspicious. Binoculars are a must for learning to crappie fish. Pay close attention to depth and minnows or jigs.


Now, that is one of the best tips I've heard. LOL. You would probably be surprised to know just how much that technique is actually used.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

:thumbup: Yep, that one works really good when the boats are not thick. When they are thick everyone is watching everyone else at close range. It doesn't make a lot of difference when that's the case. I'll be on Talquin next week for a few days and will see which technique works the best. 
When I first started fishing Talquin the 'ol timers told me to just go where the boats are.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Of course I have now learned to be the "watchee". If I'm catching fish and I hear you coming my corks quickly go to the other side of the boat and a rod will never be in my hand. Usually cross my arms or put my chin in my hand or just slump & frown. I can look like I haven't had a bite in days, people don't even ask me if I'm having any luck!


----------

